
Ellsberg: WikiLeaks attacks parallel Pentagon Papers. - mcritz
http://www.ellsberg.net/archive/public-accuracy-press-release
======
jdp23
Daniel Ellsberg's an amazing counter-example to everybody who says "these new
technologies are only for the young."

